# new to L.I.T.



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Sup L.I.L. New builder from Fl. I use to be into building but I haven't touched a plastic model kit in 10 yr. I quit messing with them cause i couldn't figure out how to get them to look like show. But since i found this sight I wanna get back into it :biggrin: . Now i been seaching but i cant find it, do u sand the car before primer and if u how u go bout it . Thanks for any help u can give me.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to LIL and look in the frequently asked questions!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I mean L.I.L. my fault. k will do


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

welcome to the board! I am just curious, when you have been building for like 6 months....what will you do about your name? :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jun 14 2009, 10:21 AM~14185869
> *welcome to the board! I am just curious, when you have been building for like 6 months....what will you do about your name?  :biggrin:
> *


Very true. BegginerBuilder, you should start another thread with a real name for yourself. Like a nickname or somethin man.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 10:49 AM~14186015
> *Very true. BegginerBuilder, you should start another thread with a real name for yourself. Like a nickname or somethin man.
> *


i'll change it later, i couldn't come up wit a name, so I figured it will work for now.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BeginnerBuilder_@Jun 15 2009, 07:44 AM~14193348
> *i'll change it later, i couldn't come up wit a name, so I figured it will work for now.
> *


DAMN I HAVE TO CHANGE MY NAME TOO....IT IS LAME..!!..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 15 2009, 12:08 PM~14195788
> *DAMN I HAVE TO CHANGE MY NAME TOO....IT IS LAME..!!..
> *


you can send a request to the Mods they might do it, they are some cool guy's.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I started my first build a week ago since joinin LIL. I choose to do a 64 dancer, and ended up gettin the worng kit for the hydros and had to do some fabrication to the chassis. Heres some of the progress i got done to the kit. Any suggestion are welcome. 
64 Impala SS








Dancer Kit








Gold Spokes








Did the trim for the regular Impala








Made a backwall for speakers and amps








The pump setup im doin








Made a console








console inside the car








Colors I goin with for the paint made by Boyds















Glued the motors in and ran some of the wiring


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome to L.I.L. your build is lookin good so far man. so u gonna make this one hop im guessing.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 24 2009, 08:36 PM~14289114
> *welcome to L.I.L. your build is lookin good so far man. so u gonna make this one hop im guessing.
> *


Thanks. Im gonna try to get it to hop, but it dances jus fine right now. Already played wit it :biggrin: .


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE MIX. KEEP IT COMING :biggrin:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

will do badgas


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Are you using photobucket for your pics?? You should be able to change the size so they are bigger. Nice work so far BTW


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

yea i'll have to resize them. thanks


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

my mom jus gave me a badger 350 external mix airbrush :biggrin:. Now i need to buy some air for it. I got a quick question? when using boyds pearl paint do i need a different needle, and do i put thinner in it.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

heres some painting and pinstrippin progress i got done to my 64 dancer


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks good bro!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Dark. 

Heres some more of what i got done to it over the past couple days.
painted white and more strippin

















connected and painted the dash, console, and hydro bench 








painted the car true blue pearl


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking good :yes:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Took off all the masking tape, and I thought it looked petty good for my first custom paint job. 



















Thanks Low.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THAT'S COMING OUT NICE. YOU'RE DOING SOME NICE SHIT TO IT.LET'S SEE IT DONE NOW. WELCOME TO LIL, BRO.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Check out what I found packed away :biggrin: , I already started doing the doors and trunk while I wait on some parts to come in for the 64. But instead of using brass tubes and rods, I used a plastic Q-tips and paper clips. Im gonna have to fix the driver side triangler window, I didn't cut it right. What u guys think of it?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I got that 67 Dodge in my closet too!!!! not sure what I am gonna do to it yet though. Yous is coming out nice. Good hingin n clean cuts.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO LIL


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 21 2009, 02:23 AM~14534221
> *WELCOME TO LIL
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I plan to make this one a pro-street muscle car


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 21 2009, 04:58 AM~14535175
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


 X 3


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro, That Impala came out nice!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 09:37 AM~14537104
> *Looks good bro, That Impala came out nice!
> *


I learned from all of u guys. I'll post more pics of the progress on it once the parts come in


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

clean rides.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Does any1 know where I can find out how to make the styrene sheet peices that seprate the doors and panals?


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

no takers on the door jams i'v looked and found one thing here on lil but they deleted the pics.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Heres some things i got done to the 64 after the parts came in

seat, pumps, solar baric speakers, and kicker amps









Back view









took the impala decal for the body and put it on the seats









and put gold BMF on all trim and molds. A little sneak peak


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok so i tried to get started on the panels but ran into a problem the pack seat panel sticks out futher the the side of the car.










how would i fix this?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats not a problem lol thats how is supposed to be, just make a jamb..im sure theres a how too in the FAQ bc i cant explain how to do it..


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 7 2009, 08:18 AM~14701742
> *thats not a problem lol thats how is supposed to be, just make a jamb..im sure theres a how too in the FAQ bc i cant explain how to do it..
> *


Oh ok I thought it was suppose to be even with the body. , I look all through the FAQ and used the search engine and didn't find anything on how to do the jams.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

what up L.I.L. Its been about 2 years since i had worked on my builds ( Due to space issues  ) or even been on the site. Now that i got room I started back up. I got some things done to both models.  


64 Impala

Chrome painted frame and exhaust









67 Coronet R/T

Trunk work


















mud work on inside trunk


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Welcome!! :wave: I see u have wasted no time just do what Ur doing and u should fit in just fine


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Man you took a long break, now get back to work..


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life+Apr 22 2011, 11:06 AM~20396573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already on it :biggrin:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I did some more trunk work done to the coronet. ill post pics later. I gotta get sum supplies for the NOS bottles I wanna make, sum fuzzy fur for the interior and trunk, and i want to make two hood scoops. I wanted to make it a convertible but decided not to. I figured I would save that for a later project.


I gotta question about realistic adjustable suspension. I looked in the FAQs and the link for the "How to" isn't working. It says that its broken or missing. I can't find it. I did a search and got nothin. Could someone pls help me with this problem?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BeginnerBuilder_@Apr 28 2011, 12:45 PM~20440566
> *I did some more trunk work done to the coronet. ill post pics later. I gotta get sum supplies for the NOS bottles I wanna make, sum fuzzy fur for the interior and trunk, and i want to make two hood scoops. I wanted to make it a convertible but decided not to. I figured I would save that for a later project.
> I gotta question about realistic adjustable suspension. I looked in the FAQs and the link for the "How to" isn't working. It says that its broken or missing. I can't find it. I did a search and got nothin. Could someone pls help me with this problem?
> *


Pose able suspension
how do you do your's?http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580268
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564950


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573927


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440137


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401551


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482287




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404512
I am sorry you are having problems,, Your doing the right thing bro, i just dont know how to use the search functions to well.. but some of these links should help..


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks for the links Hydro, i will read through them to see what ideas i can get.


heres a pic of my recent progress. Its not much, but its one step closer to the finish line  










And after putting all that putty on the truck i decided to do add this to the tube, I also cut it at an angle (not shown). Works good on those tight corners now.










seein I was in the process of moving I came across my cats lil playhouse. Seein she never did anything with it, I tore it apart and got the furry material off of it. 
Maybe i can use it in sum future projects


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Wut up, Im back with an update on the Coronet R/T. I made two NOS bottles (A how to tut. that i found in the FAQs) for the trunk. I took pics of the process.


I bought plastic tubes from my local hobbytown store but they were to big. So I used a pop popsicle tube instead.











I cut it 









Glued a thin plastic piece at one end for the bottom, and i sanded the edges down ( shown in pic above).









Took a Piece of the parts tree, I cut it off and glued it to the tube


















I then took a drill and rounded the top off (not shown).









I used the thin round paper clip for the neck. And put a white base paint on it.










I mixed some blue and white together, And tried to get it as close as possible to the color blue on Nos bottles. I already sprayed it with the blue. Now im just waiting on it to dry. 

Next Ill make the brackets and straps.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Nos bottles are dry, just need to get the logo on em....heres some more pics 






























Does anyone know where i can get some mini NOS logo decals?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn bro, those bottles came out nice. very cool. I can make ya some decals for them. Hit me on the PM.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Wut up, Wut up...  Im back with another update on the 67 Dodge . But this time I was modding the hood :naughty: . I made some scoops for it. I used stryene plastic sheet .020x7.6 to do it. Once I cut it and sanded the edges. I took a lighter to two edges, in order to get it the shape i wanted. Then i sanded down the back of the scoop at in angle. This is how it turned out.



















After placing the scoops on the hood and figurin out where i liked them at, they got glued and puttied up























NOTE...... Take a look at those high vents on the hood. 












Now after sanding, more putty, more sanding, then primer. (OH WOW....................... those high vents vanished) I think it may need some light sanding.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

got my Nos decals ( Thanks Dig) and put em on the bottles. I think they came out really good. I still have to make the brackets. 










I finally started making the door jambs. Figured i would just go for it. They seem to be comin out ok.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

suin fla u build tp lookin real good up in here i read ur from fla if u dnt mind tellin me where in fl do u build


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

dade county said:


> suin fla u build tp lookin real good up in here i read ur from fla if u dnt mind tellin me where in fl do u build


Thanks Dade, I'm doin my best I can wit my builds. I'm in central Fl.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I got more of the door jambs done, paint and 3 clear coats. I went str8 black wit for the paint.




























This is the clear coat i used 









3 coats of clear














Im depating on clear coatin the NOS bottles. Should i ??????


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

The engine was already put together, so I test fitted it and i notice the hood was layin on the air breather causin the hood to sit uneven. So I looked at the engine and seen the lower intake manifold wanst on all the way. So I decided to take apart the engine and redo it. Its a good thing the engine was put together wit that crappy model glue. I was able to disassemble it wit minimum damage. Now its soakin in sum purple power so I can strip off the paint and repaint it.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Another update on the Dogde Coronet...... must see*

I had to give yall this update . Im so fukin proud of this build, and it aint done yet :tears:. Matter of fact im drowling over it. I COULDNT KEEP THIS A SECRET. Enjoy























































5-6 coats of clear. And i SWEAR my hand is 1FT (12inches) from the roof


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Got the engine done.*

Heres the engine i deen working on.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good,bro.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Another update. Interior, and trunk*



bugs-one said:


> Looking good,bro.


Thanks cuz. 

Got the brackets for the Nos bottles one and mounted









The interior


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Very nice work Builder! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*RAN INTO A PROBLEM*

I was cuttin out the side windows for the front doors and on the last one I................. cracked the windshield :tears:. So i guess im gonna get another kit jus for that piece. 

piece i cut off












Crack I made. This got me pissed .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

no need to buy another kit... just go to your local hobby store an tell them you need thin clear plastic for maken windows.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

how hard is it to make one


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

So i jus ended up buyin another kit jus for the windshield. I didnt feel like makin one ( Sorry Layin Low). The new kit should be here my monday the latest. I figured I would use the cracked on and the new kit to make a rusted out broke down Coronet. 


But seein I have time to kill I started a new project. Im making the future replica of my car.
I have a 2001 chevy impala. Heres a few pics but u can go to http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2979518/2001-chevrolet-impala and see more.





























*NOW FOR MODEL PROGRESS*

Impala model kit









Removed the grill and lights

















Puttied the holes in the roof where the police lights go










Sanded the molding on the side, and rear bumper then puttied em


















*Pics after putty sanded and primered*



































I want to do a workin sunroof and lambo doors. So i lookin in to that.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Takin a break on the Coronet*

Everytime I thank im close to bein done wit the coronet, sumthin goes wrong. Either a piece doesnt fit, or a piece come off. So Im gonna put it up for a lil bit, so I can start back wit a fresh idea.




I started workin on the 2001 impala ( Replica Vision of my car) again. Heres the lo down on that.


*Hood Im ATTEMPTING to build*


Heres a sum pics of the hood Im gonna try and make (Pics of 2 diff Impalas)



































*Now for Impala model Hood *


Piece of plastic sheet I cut


















Hood scoop built


















Placement of plastic sheet, and hood scoop


































Plastic piece i cut, and hood scoop glued and puttied.










More to come, stay tuned


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*More impala hood work*

After I sanded all that putty, I worked on the triangles thats on both sides of the scoop. In order to do that I used sewin needles and cut em.





















needles glued in place











*The end result...........................*




Tell me wut yall thank


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

does anyone have lambo door hinge pics i can see, so i can try makin sum. These ones aint workin for me. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/197417-Lambo-Door-Tutorial?highlight=lambo+hinges


Thanks for the help


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I been searchin other model forums for the lambo hinges. I found one but its a blueprint and not the actual hinge . Im not a very good architect so im lost. so im gonna keep searchin. 


But I bought a spoiler and a Skyline R32 front bumper today. Jus gotta wait till they come in. I guess now would be a good time to start where i left off on the Coronet.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> does anyone have lambo door hinge pics i can see, so i can try makin sum. These ones aint workin for me. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/197417-Lambo-Door-Tutorial?highlight=lambo+hinges
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


 snag an up town charger, ext or cts kit, they got lambo hinges in em!!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*some moer things done to the Imp model*

Even though I havent posted in a min. I been puttin work in on the Imp model. Heres some pics.

working on the lambo doors. but still workin on the passanger side.


































Some things I bought

Skyline R32 front bumper









Aftermarket wing/spoiler









Rims I want for the real Imp.









Rims I bought similar to the Niches









Rims taped and painted









needs to be touched up









Bumper progress




























Bumper sanded and primered


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dude, that impala is looking really nice! Youre puttin in some good work on that!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice work up n here...keep it up bro'.:thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You ain't a beginner any more!! Lookin' good up in here! :h5:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> You ain't a beginner any more!! Lookin' good up in here! :h5:


Naw still a beginner to all the fabbin, jus learnin new thangs as i go along.

so I think Im gonna email the admin. and see if they canchange my name to Always Learnin.



Aye Tbone those didnt work for me.tried em already.
But i did find this. http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6190

Thanks for the help tho tbone.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I cut out the back door panels and puttied the holes and slots where the cage goes



















Im thinkin of give in some suicide back doors. Wut yall thank


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Started on one side skirt. Heres wut i got so far. Still needs a lil work tho.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Even though I havent posted in a min. I been puttin work in on the Imp model. Heres some pics.
> 
> working on the lambo doors. but still workin on the passanger side.
> 
> ...



Damn you got a lot of time into this impala nice work


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes sir i do and still ticking . Thanks Mr. Lowrider

I put in some more work L.I.L



I got to lookin at the spoiler I bought and comparing it with my real one. It didnt look anything like mine, so then I decided to build my own spoiler from stratch. Heres how thats goin.

I started with a piece of plastic









cut some of it ( I doubled this up)









I then cut another Strip of plastic ( I also doubled this piece)
and glued it on top, sanded and primered









After alot more putty and sanding into shape, I then started the side wings.









































more sanding and primer









The base coat. But as you can see, it needs more sanding


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

i definitely agree with tonio, there aint no beginner in here! Fab work in incredible mate, and good show on the skirts!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> i definitely agree with tonio, there aint no beginner in here! Fab work in incredible mate, and good show on the skirts!


All the fabrication I have done to the Imp is all a first time experince for me. But I am very pleased wit the results im gettin . All tho the side skirt was a bit of a problem I did two prior to this one and I didnt like em. This skirt needs some more work done to it, but its gettin there.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Did some more sanding and another base coat, then the color coat to the spoiler. Now i have to build the brackets.













I also built the other side skirt. Heres the process on it


I cut a strip of plastic (the main structure)










Then cut some off of that piece










Then i cut a shorter piece and glued it under the other one


















I then drew the hole on the skirt and cut it out


















Next I cut a piece of tubing in to a quarter piece, glued it underneath and cut a hole in that also. Now I just need to do all the sanding, puttty and primering process to it.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking real good homie


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Evil.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

side skirts done.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Side skirts glued to the car


















Rear bumber lip I had to build
























Progress on the rear lip

























































Still needs some work but thats it for now.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Pics after sanding the rear bumper lip. Enjoy 



























my passenger side door hinge broke off . So now i will have to redo it.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I went ahead and used silver as the base coat. I plan on tapin off a couple of racing strips down the middle, and finishing it of with bahama blue paint.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Got the color coat on. Check it out. 






































Now with the racing strips


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Got the color coat on. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the color it looks sweet


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice color on the Pala.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks, Im glad i made that color choice. 

Now i have to paint all the window trim and maybe the pillars (not sure yet) then clear coat.



Heres some more pics of the Imp on it rims.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Thanks, Im glad i made that color choice.
> 
> Now i have to paint all the window trim and maybe the pillars (not sure yet) then clear coat.
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MAN...:thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

wut up, wut up. Back with another update. 

I started workin on the interior. I am tring to make my center console, see the cops console is for the computer. 


Dont mind all the garbage.



















I started by cuttin out the console. 










For the dash I puttied the camera hole, and glued a piece of plastic to the bottom of the dasy.











I kno it isnt much. But aye...... every bit help. I also seem to run into a bit of a problem. I cant get the curve for the cubby hole right. Ill work on it another day, so i start wit a fresh mind.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this is looking good bro, that r34 bumper and "kustom" hood...............started rough, but im really diggin how it came out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> this is looking good bro, that r34 bumper and "kustom" hood...............started rough, but im really diggin how it came out!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Hocknberry. I agree wit you. Took some work to get them right.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*UPDATE ON 67 CORONET R/T*

Today I pulled out the Coronet and decided I would put some work in . So i did. 




Well now I have my 1st completed build here on LIL ..... Heres a few pics i took. Enjoy 


Some pics in the booth





































































Pics on its shelf


































I learned quite a few things from the build, that i now kno for future builds.



OH ONE MORE THANG........

I jus wanna give a shout out to L.I.L and all it members who share their knowledge for this hobby. Wit out it i wouldnt have gotten back into it. 


I salute yall.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*More 2001 Impala work*

I started making the dual exhaust from my 1:1 car. Heres how it went.










Blue piece is from the parts tree


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, that is insane, looks good! And ranks for your good tips as well


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

X3 u aint a beginner any more...with all that fab work your doing. real clean work...like how that impy looks. keep it up...


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, that is insane, looks good! And ranks for your good tips as well



Thanks rollin, I like to post the process so others can look at it and use it. 





> dfwr83X3 u aint a beginner any more...with all that fab work your doing. real clean work...like how that impy looks. keep it up...​



tru. I still got alot to learn tho. Thanks


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Back wit another update. 
Exhaust painted Aluim. Jus need to make the tips.









I found a how to on turbo intercoolers and got my 1:1 air to air intercooler jus bout done. Im now waitin on the putty to dry so i can sand it. Heres sum pics 

My intercooler









I used 2 pieces of .030x.040 Groved styrene and one piece .015 sheet styrene


















Glued them together and used some brass tubing for the pipe.

























My 1:1 IC pipe is only about 2 inches round. So Im going to use a Q-tip for my IC piping.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good , Bro.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Back wit another update.
> Exhaust painted Aluim. Jus need to make the tips.
> 
> 
> ...


sick work!!!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Its been awhile since I did any buildin or postin. But Im back workin on the Imp. I started where I left off, wit the console. I didnt get much done, But this is wut I got done.


Console cut out










Now glued to dash











Now im having a problem making the cup holders. How would ya'll go about this?


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I got some of the cup holders done.

I cut two small pieces of straw,










smushed them down, cut them in half, folded them backwards and glued them, and glued a piece of plastic to the bottom.










Then i shaved the edges.











I will glue them to the console tomorrow


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Mad skills.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I would start with cleaning the ones in the car.....that's gross....


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> I would start with cleaning the ones in the car.....that's gross....


I kno. I took all the pennies out of it and seen that and thought to myself that's disgusting. Ill clean it up tho. My car needs it anyway. Might get my daughter to help. Lol.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Glued the cup holders in place. Still need ALOT of work. But its comin together.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Got this cubby built. Now workin on the shifter holder.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok fellas, I got a update. Be perpared to see this. 

I started workin on a functional ashtray. This is how it went




























See the cig lighter




























Still got some things to do but im pleased wit the results


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

some updates..........


glued the shifter peice on the console, sad to say I couldnt get the ashtray to work properly. So I just left the lid open so it shows the cig lighter. I also started putting putty on the cup holders. Just waiting on it to dry so I can start shaping it.
Some pics


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I got alot done on the console. Its coming together very nicely.
I got the cup holders done and the top for the rear cubby in my console.
















I started on the shift too.








I cut two peices of plastic, glued them together and sanded the edges.

























Glued that on the console

















I need to do the shifter nob now. Then Ill throw a light coat of primer on it to see what needs to be touched up.



UPDATE.......


I got the shift nob done. I used two grains of rice to acheive this. Heres sum pics.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Heres another update 

I cut the column shifter off and sanded the little nub off


















I cut out the interior roof liner










seein my head rest has holes in them, I aslo cut holes in the models head rest and puttied the inside of the head rest. This pic has on reg head rest and my modded one.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Got the seats about done. I added some details.

I added the bar in front of the seat to make it move back/forth, and the reclining lever. 

my 1:1 seats

Driver seat









Passanger seat

















Now the model passenger seat


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Does hobby lobby sell the flocking stuff


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

that looks good, love the detail !



BeginnerBuilder said:


> Got the seats about done. I added some details.
> 
> I added the bar in front of the seat to make it move back/forth, and the reclining lever.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Trendsetta. Im trying to keep up wit ya'll. 




I did a lil more to the seats. My 1:1 seat have side airbags on them, so I went ahead and put airbags on the models seats. And primered them.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Takin a break on the custom Impala, before I break something. The dash isnt matchin up with the door panels I glue to the doors. Getting kinda frustrated . Sooooo I pulled out the other project. 


Yall remember the pearl blue 64 Impala Dancer I was doing????????


Its now a FINISHED PROJECT . Here it is


























































For some reason the motors arent pickin up the body like it should. I have to lift the car up then hit the switches . I followed the directions. Plus I built on of these when I was 13 and it worked perfect.


I think I will pick up another model kit to start on. Not sure on which one. So many thoughts running through my head. Cant decide if I should build a tuner, or lowrider.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Sounds like your power supply is garbage. Get a 9.6 rechargable NiCd battery from radio shack or walmart. Bet it flies then, it's about the volts and amperage. You can still have 10, 11, 12 volts and no amperage, have your car not do nothing. those NiCd 7.2's and 9.6's have enough @ss to move whatever and even not having enough power can cause your car to "lock up" and not come down. Hope this helps..


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Sounds like your power supply is garbage. Get a 9.6 rechargable NiCd battery from radio shack or walmart. Bet it flies then, it's about the volts and amperage. You can still have 10, 11, 12 volts and no amperage, have your car not do nothing. those NiCd 7.2's and 9.6's have enough @ss to move whatever and even not having enough power can cause your car to "lock up" and not come down. Hope this helps..


Thanks, I will buy one of them. I have the battery that came with it. Its hoppin hydros 6v NiCd battery.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Thanks, I will buy one of them. I have the battery that came with it. Its hoppin hydros 6v NiCd battery.


I wrote a disclaimer on their batteries just recently in fact. Might help you out might now, but this is what's been going on. They're defective.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/327566-dont-buy-hoppin-hydros-batteries.html

If you want contact Jeff @ 1-562-402-2339 from hoppin hydros, he'll at least try to help you with next order, or whatever he can to make things right. He orders these from an outside company so it's not him that's Q.C.-ing these things however if he knows theres a problem he does whatever he can so definately call at least to let him know, you're not the only one! And 
Hoppin Hydros is an EXCELLENT biz. best of luck!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I wrote a disclaimer on their batteries just recently in fact. Might help you out might now, but this is what's been going on. They're defective.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/327566-dont-buy-hoppin-hydros-batteries.html
> 
> ...


Just read it. I was going to get one from RS. Their prices are low.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*62 Impala project*

I went and picked this up today along with some Sunbust orange paint.












I am goin to attempt to do poseable/adjustable suspension on this one. So I also bought some .125x .156" square styrene strips. will those work or do i need to get a smaller size?
I still havent decided if I want to open the doors or trunk.


EDIT....... Which spoke rims look more realistic?


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I been looking online for some reference pics on how the cylinders would go in the 62. But no luck on some good ones. I googled everything I could think of. Can someone help me out with this.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Update on 62 Impala lowrider*

I decided that im not going to open the doors or trunks on the 62 imp. After looking at it I said f that. So I started on the engine and poseable/adjustable suspension. I just got the heads and block glued, sanded and primered.


































Frame work and suspension work 



this kit came wit 2 different lower control arms. A stock one and a custom one. The custom one is on the left and the stock is on the right. It looks to me that the holes are higher up ( inturn means lower front) then the stocks. So I used the custom one. 










I cut the piece of frame out and put alum tubing on the lower control arms.










I had to put some plastic on the frame where the lower control arms would sit to raise them a lil due to a rubbin issue.









Lower suspension on frame ( not glued).











some rear suspension work

I filed the rear arm and used the tabs already in place ( To lazy to make tabs). Left side is filed out and right side is how it looks normally. The file in the back is what I used to do it with.









then I cut a piece of regtangle shaped styrene strip to the length of the arm, rounded the ends, and put holes in the tabs. I also got rid of the shock mount, as it wont be needin shocks anymore.


















I also added sum more styrene platsic to the rear of the chassis where the rear ams go, then drilled holes threw them and the frame.









rear suspension attached


























I am attemptin to keep the suspension realsict as possible.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: coming along


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

ricezart said:


> :thumbsup: coming along


Thanks....


quick question, do I put alum tubes on the front upper A-Arms so the move or do I just leave them as is.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*more updates on the 62 lowrider impala*

Got some more done to the 62 lo lo. 

I made my own adjustable rear sway bar, and drill a hole in the frame for it. and chromed a few parts.

The whole in the frame is where the sway bar connects and I also drilled a hole in the differential where it is suppose to go. I chromed the diff.


































Parts I chromed


Water pump









upper A arms









Trailing arms









Oil pan









Transmission

















Rear axle and diff

























Cylinders









And generater









I still have a few more things that need to be chromed, but I ran out of gloss black .


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Everythings looking good homie. Great job on the suspension.:thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Everythings looking good homie. Great job on the suspension.:thumbsup:



Thanks Art2roll, after a few hours of searchin I was able to gather info from different threads for the suspension.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Update on 62 Impala lowrider*

I primed the chassis, hood, and body. But I also sanded the body and hood.










































Then I made the driveshaft piviotable with some alum tubing cut in half


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Another update on the 62 Impala*

I sprayed some more parts with alclad










Painter a white base coat.


















































































My orange flocking powder came and today. And I bought clear liquid mask.











I got this for free. Mine came out of a spare ethernet cord, but you can get them out of the telephone jack cords.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work bro,62 coming out clean


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Update on 62 Impala lowrider*

Thanks Oldskool.

I sprayed the color coat on today, I should have went with a silver metallic for the base coat.



I colored the hood, distributor, firewall, chassis, engine block, pulleys, dash, body, engine bay, and underneath the interior tube.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lookin good homie!!!!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*more updates on the 62 lowrider impala*

I got the A arms and rear axle on the chassis 











And did some flocking on the interior, This is my first time using flocking powder.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN THAT DEUCE IS LOOKING SWEET BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Another step closer on the 62*

Thanks bigdogg... 



Well LIL, I got the engine complete, a couple of things done on the firewall, and the interior almost done.





























































Now i have to cut some off the cylinders and install them.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

hell yeah bro looks real good if you want bro you can check my 62 build for cylinder positioning but i doubt you need that help looking at your progress :thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Dtat2, Ill take a look to get an idea.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*not what i wanted to do but heres and update*

Well the adjustable suspension didnt work out, so I just glued the suspension in 3 wheel motion. Heres some pics.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking good man!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Got the interior tub on the chassis


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I went to a couple of my local hobby shops to get some chrome BMF and both stores were out of stock . So I ordered some off ebay, it should be here on monday. All I have left to do to it is the BMF and clear coats, so Im at a stand still at the moment.


heres a couple of mock up pics, enjoy. 



































Im thinking of entering this one in the model contest that Hobbytown is doing. Deadline is April 16th.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looks good ....some redwalls would set it off


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:looks good ....some redwalls would set it off



I believe your right. How would I go about that? Would I have to paint them on.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> I believe your right. How would I go about that? Would I have to paint them on.


Hit up Dirk in model classifieds,under Stick on whitewalls and more.Great work on the duece by the way!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*3 wheelin duece Impala complete*



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hit up Dirk in model classifieds,under Stick on whitewalls and more.Great work on the duece by the way!



Thanks Cemetary :thumbsup:. I didnt get any red walls for it. Ill probably get some for it later and put them on.



The duece is complete. Im very pleased with the way it came out even without the red walls. Enjoy LIL 

Here is my braided coolant hose. U can get it from walmart, You get it from a picture hanging kit. Just thought I would share that with you guys before I posted pics of the completed model.




















Now for the completed duece


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*started on a new kit*

wut up L.I.L. Its been another minute, sorry bout that. I been working on my beats. Anyways. For the past week I been wanting to do another model for some reason,so I went and picked up a 66 el camino on saturday. I been working on it since. My plans is to make it for show, but nothing to fancy. I am also going to try my luck with the adjustable suspension again. This is how it is going so far.

The kit

















cut the rear out and shaved the hinges








jammed the bed door








puttied and sanded the bed smooth








jammed the rear and put a hinge on it ( on right side )


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

heres some progress from todays work.


Makin a bed cover


















Hinged for the cover












Test fitment


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Looking good


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

i ordere some 72 spoke herb deeks last night. cant wait for them to come in.

Is there a "How To" for the scratchbuilt hydro pumps?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:dunno:Not sure, just research the real deal


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*scratchbuilt prototype hydro pump*

This is a scratchbuilt hyrdo pump Im building. Wut do you think about it. Does it need to be smaller, shorter, ect.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*More to the pump*

I got a little bit more done to the scratchbuilt pump. Im kinda starting to like it at this size. Its growing on me. Its overkill on the hydros. lol. 
Heres some progress photos.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good in here Homie


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

The herb deeks came in











The colors I picked out.











Havent decided on which setup I want to do yet.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Got a couple things done.



The pumps BMF and painted











Herb Deeks painted and assembled











Working on the dumps and plumbing for the pumps.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn them rims are dope.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks halfasskustoms.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice work Homie welcome 2 LIL


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

serio909 said:


> Nice work Homie welcome 2 LIL



Thanks serio.


I cant decide of i wanna make a try my luck new interior tub or use the original. So I doing sum research.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I still havent decided on the interior tub yet. So I decided to move on the the pump and dump set up and plumbing. I been looking at some 1:1 car setups and how it should be ran. I want to do a 2 pump 4 dump setup with 6 batteries. Anyone got some good referance pics.


----------



## halldavid328888 (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to LIL. I think you shall find the answer to this question in frequently asked questions. 

Ratchet Tie Down Straps


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

halldavid328888 said:


> Welcome to LIL. I think you shall find the answer to this question in frequently asked questions.
> 
> Ratchet Tie Down Straps



I found it. I looked in the tech section :thumbsup:. Now its time for me to get to work.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving LIL............. I got some work done today. 


I painted and MBF the dumps











Added some tabs on the chassis for the adjustable arms





















Cut the trailing arms off











Made the new trailing arms












Added some new tabs on the rear axle for the trailing arms












put sum alum tubing in the axle for the herb deeks. And sanded the tabs into shape




















This alum tube will be used to glue sum knock offs on and it will slide into the alum tube on the axle.












Notice the alum tube stick out of the herb, Thats where the knock off will go.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good homie.



Thanks bruh.


Well I got some more done to the camino.


The rear is now adjustable 






































I also got the hydro pump brace in place













Thats it for now.



I ordered sum photo etched knockoffs.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

My knockoffs came in today. I got a couple of questions. 

How can I get the knockoffs to a chrome finish? And where can I find a tutorial on how to scratch build a frame. I did a search on the frame and could find one. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

if you have a dremel ...put one of them small buffer pads on with some metal polish and go to town:biggrin:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I got that. I'm fixin to go to town then. Lol

Thanks for the tip coast





EDIT.......



I went to town on the knockoffs



here is a before 














After the polishing with turtle wax compound rub 














quick mock up of the knockoffs on the herbs. Wut yall think













now I have to get the dayton photo etched emblems


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

nice work in here uffin:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Dre





I scratch built a couple of optima batteries, still have to make 4 more. I think its time for a resign mold kit.












Also tried some chome paint from dupli color. I does pretty well. And it doesnt come off when handling it. OH dont add a clear coat to it!!!!!!! it will come out looking like steel. I tried and had to strip it down and repaint it. I should have left it the first time cus it was a hell lot better then this. I think I might strip it down again and sand it then clean it then retry.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Done sum work on the 66 el camino*

Heres sum of the enigne work I got done.
























I got sum pluming done on one but.



























Now let me stop. Heres the real plumbing. Hope yall





























quick mock up


























working on the second pump


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

chrome paint looks good brah and your set up uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

looking good!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that's lookin good homie. And that chrome paint....ima go buy som that. Looks great.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

nice work man!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone.




I ran out of super glue. Got to go get some more or no work is going to get done.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Is that the chrome paint on the engine too? Everything looks great!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

only on the transmission. the valve covers are the orig. chrome plating


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Got the other pump done


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good homie!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Pina



I got a little of the interior done. 












Im thinkin of scratchbuilding some custom seat.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*How to scratch build swivel seats*

Ok LIL i took the time to scratch build some swivel seats. I took pics of the whole process. This is my how to do swivel seats.



First things you need

Pencil
Ruler
Glue ( I used super glue)
Sand paper ( I used 220 )
File
Exacto knife 
A thick Sheet of plastic ( u want it thick but not to thick. )
A thin sheet of plastic ( not to thin tho. 
Sewing pins ( I used 4 )
Alum. tubing ( I used 1/16x.014 or 1.57mm x .355mm )
Interior tub



Lets get down to biz.



first thing you wanna do is draw your seat pattern on the thick sheet of plastic then cut it out wit the knife. And sand the edges. ( I did two sets of each. )
















Now take your thin sheet of plastic ( this will be for the side of the seats ) and cut a thin piece out ( I made mine .2mm ). Now run that around the edge of the seat. Now once you done that take the bottom seat and drill a 1/32" hole in the middle of it. Take a sewing pin and cut it down, then stick it through the hole you just drilled and glue it in place.




























Now you take the other piece of the seat that you cut out and glue them to the ones you jammed and sand the edges to match each other. Sorry no pic on this. You will see wut im talkin bout later on.




Now you take your interior tub. There should be a place where the stock seat go. ( If the tub isnt scratch built.) you will measure them, or you can do as i did and cut a piece of your thick plastic to about that size. Remember to test fit and shave down it needed. ( you will want this piece to rest ontop of those notches. So dont shave it down to small. ) Once you get them the right size drill the 1/32" holes in the middle of them. Take your sewing pins and put them through the holes and glue them in place. ( All Pics below )


see the notches









Thes rest on the notches in the interior tub. ( The one on the right has the 1/32" hole and sewing pin glued in place)













Now once you done that wait for your glue to dry, once it has dried cut the pins down. Now glue them in the interior tub on top of those notches,like so.

















Now take your alum tubin and cut lil pieces. Now take your file and file the ends that have been cut ( Now after you cut the tubin test fit it in the interior pins you just glued in, and take your seat bottom and install it in the tubing to see if the pins need to be cut some more). Once everything fits glue the tubing on the interior pins like this. 





















Now take some super glue and add a lil bit on the pins that are on the seat bottoms But dont put it in the tubing. ( this is so the seats will swivel but also make it so they stay in the postion you put them in). No pic on this.




Once the glued has dried on the seat pins you now can put them in the tubing and you will have this.































Now you have swivel seats. Enjoy.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin great.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin great.


Thanks just tryin to do as yall do. :thumbsup:




some more engine work. I painted the Intake manifold and the water pump with the chome paint.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good ur doing great bro u got a good start goin on wit ur builds dont look like a beginer to me


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good ur doing great bro u got a good start goin on wit ur builds dont look like a beginer to me



Thanks Pina. Im a beginner at all this scratch building tho. But I do think it is about time for a name change.






Heres sum more stuff I got done over the pass couple of days.


I made some ball joints for the A arms. ( Thanks Jevries for the how to on this )













Cut the doors out













Hinged them to do suicide






















Now I am searching through LIL trying to get an idea of wut I want to do to the hood.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

getting down man!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> getting down man!


x2!!!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> getting down man!



Thanks. Jus tryin to hang wit the big dawgs


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice work:thumbsup:



Thanks coast



I got a lil work done to the 66 camino



Paint one set of A arms chrome











Made sum spindles 






































A change of plans. yall remember when I did the rear axle that I said I was using sum smaller alum tubing to glue the knockoffs onto? Well I decided to scratch that. I am useing the nail that came wit the deeks. I cut the shorter and filed the head down.













this is how i was going to do it











This is how Im goin to do it. Knockoffs will be glued to the nail I filed down


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin real good up in here homie


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

*HEY GUYS THIS IS BEGINNERBUILDER. I WENT AHEAD AND CHANGED MY NAME. SO THIS IS GOING TO BE MY NEW NAME. I WILL STILL BE POSTING ON THIS THREAD FOR MY FUTURE BUILDS THO.


*


pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin real good up in here homie



Thanks Pina


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lookin REALLY good in here AL!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn bro gettn down on.that elco real talk!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

sinicle said:


> Lookin REALLY good in here AL!


Thanks sin.





LopezCustoms said:


> Damn bro gettn down on.that elco real talk!




yes sir, jus tryin new things.






I have done a couple of things for the camino.







I made the cylinders and some springs.


















Ball joints on the rear axle for the cylinders.


























Painted the other A arms. Oh watch out the chrome paint does come off if handle to much. Found that out on the rear axle


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Always_Learnin said:


> Thanks sin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work bro'...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:
Cylinders look good brotha


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

the camino got a lil bit of work done one it.






scratchbuilt a solenoid 




























my distributor cap and plug wires.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good lookin stuff bro.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Good lookin stuff bro.



Thanks half









Got a lil bit more done to the 66 El Camino





I jammed the doors on the body.


























Heres a lil mock of the interior














Thats it for now. Im working on the door panel jams now.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You kickin ass.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

*Holdin off on the camino*

Im tryin to HalfassKustoms

I put the camino up today. Im getting ready for the Rookie BuildOff. 


Heres wut my workbench looked like














I cleaned it for the buildoff. ( Cant you tell im excited.........Notice the 64 impala waitin to be opened )






















I will resume the camino after the buildoff.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Always_Learnin said:


> Thanks sin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh shyt LIL, I havent been posting my build for the rookie buildoff. Thats my bad.

This is everything that I have done in the past 4 days.




This is the kit I went wit.












Filled in the framn












Cut the engine bay fender walls off




















Cut the front end off












did the firewall












Adjustable suspension





















Hinge for the front end













A lil trunk work.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Always learnin foreal lookin good up in here fam


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks pina. 



I made a speaker box for the 64 impala.



I used some rim lips off of some rims. and how I braced them.





















I used and old white t and superglue to make the box. And some glazed putty.






























Still needs some sanding and holes filled.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I Got some more work done but this time on the trunk


I hinged the trunk











Made some 22inch TVs




















I made a spot for the tvs to sit on the trunk












I use alligator clips to help me strech the white t.













After the superglue was added and some triming.














It fits


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

A few goods came in the mail over the past few days. 



sum Herb deeks












rims




















64 impala detail set.












Amps 













Speakers 




















ignition wire














And sum center knockoff emblems


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I got an update on the 64 Impala. This is wut I got done.



I redid the rear axle. ( Top is old axle)












The spokes













Made it so the Knockoffs screw on.






























Rear axle fits good. ( Front suspension isnt done yet. )


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I made calipers for the disc brakes.












The cylinders











The engine











Trunk work











rear axle












The colors, 












The base coat on the frame












Color coat and front A-arms are on














A quick mock up.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAME MAN DAT'S LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks bigmoney


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Heres an update on my 64 radical. You can find most progress in the Rookie Build Off. Sorry bout no postin.


amps painted





Interior painted, Jus a mock up.






Pumps, and dumps painted. Plumbing in progress.






Front clip painted 





Pink flakes and 2 coats of clear on front clip






Doors painted




BMF the front clip, Needs another 3 coats of clear.





here is the roof patteren progress.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Get'n busy wit it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Tryin homie


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

thanks BigMoney


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin real good fam keep doin ur thang great progress


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Will do pina


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

So I been puttin in alot of work on the 64 rad.



Seats from my 66 elco Im using







P/E Grille





Som P/E parts on console and dash.






Hydro setup and wiring






Door panel getting painted. right one needs touch ups




Roof patterens done






Now sum mock up teasers


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice work. things gonna be sweet


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks custom. I hope it is.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Dash is done.







Seat are in the interior. I just need to put decals on the tv's and paint speakers.







AND GOT THE BODY PAINTED AND FOILED WIT A COUPLE COATS OF CLEAR.










SHES ALMOST DONE.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Looking good homie.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Art


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Got the decals in the tv's


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

My build is officail done. Her name " Pure Ambition" Here are some pic enjoy.













Pure Ambition In her final place.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice fam u did a great job much props!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sweet build bro!! Your paint job came out great man. Good job!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks pina and T-maq.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn. Its been almost a month since i posted on my own thread smh. My bad yall I been keepin yall in the dark.
I started another build. Jus haven't posted pics. I will later today tho.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

wow, are you sure youre a rookie? lol, nice work!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

At scratch building yes. But I built models when I was in school then stopped ( which was over ten years ago) till I found L.I.L. then got back into cus of all the awesome builds on this sight. This site gave me motivation and inspiration.


----------

